# retire to spain



## mal45 (Nov 6, 2009)

hi my name is marian my husband is jerry

we are retiring to spain in one year time and would like to hear froom eny one living in pinoso or encebras wont to no if it is the right place for us have been out to pinoso in may 210 and loved it i am a christian and would like to no where there is a church i no of the vinyard and would like to hear froom eny body how has been ther so i can make friends. i am a very social person and we booth wont to meet people.
marian gerry


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mal45 said:


> hi my name is marian my husband is jerry
> 
> we are retiring to spain in one year time and would like to hear froom eny one living in pinoso or encebras wont to no if it is the right place for us have been out to pinoso in may 210 and loved it i am a christian and would like to no where there is a church i no of the vinyard and would like to hear froom eny body how has been ther so i can make friends. i am a very social person and we booth wont to meet people.
> marian gerry


Without doubting your honesty, nor your education, nor typing skill....( everyone here knows I have a PhD intYpiNg errors) Asides that,you rchoice of location in this country is down to personal choice. 

there are many churches, all over the place(whichever place you choose)


Just don't...please don't, decide to come here on the basis of a 14day hol in 2010, where it was nice.... before you done the research of what living here involves. For 1st time expatsit can be a dream, but it so easily turns into a nightmare. be wary


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Without doubting your honesty, nor your education, nor typing skill....( everyone here knows I have a PhD intYpiNg errors) Asides that,you rchoice of location in this country is down to personal choice.
> 
> there are many churches, all over the place(whichever place you choose)
> 
> ...


According to past posts they have been there three tiimes


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mal45 said:


> hi my name is marian my husband is jerry
> 
> we are retiring to spain in one year time and would like to hear froom eny one living in pinoso or encebras wont to no if it is the right place for us have been out to pinoso in may 210 and loved it i am a christian and would like to no where there is a church i no of the vinyard and would like to hear froom eny body how has been ther so i can make friends. i am a very social person and we booth wont to meet people.
> marian gerry



You need to come over for a few visits. That way you can learn about the area, find the church, the bar, the shops and meet some of the people and make friends that way. 

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Another consideration you may need to think about - and one that I know is important to many retirees moving here to Spain is Healthcare.
Although your say you are retired, you don't say if you are entitled to Free State Healthcare here in Spain or not. Please do not automatically assume that this will be handed to you on a plate upon arrival. IF you are eligible for state healthcare there are certain procedures that you must follow, and this is something that catches a ew people on the hop. Please look into this and familiarise yourself with the process before you arrive here.


----------

